# انواع خطوط صيانة الطائرات والمسؤولية الملقاة على كل منها



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*انواع خطوط صيانة الطائرات والمسؤولية الملقاة على كل منها*​

*قبل الدخول في الموضوع لابد من معرفة معاني بعض المصطلحات التي سترد في الموضوع *


*1. الادامة:*


*هي عملية رفد كل العمليات الفنية بما تحتاجه من أشخاص أو مواد أو مخططات وتداولها للوصول إلى الغاية المنشودة بأحسن حالة ملائمة ولذلك فإن عملية الادامة تشمل صيانة المواد وتوزيعها والاحتفاظ بها وتأمينها. *


*2. الصيــانة: *


*يستعمل مصطلح الصيانة للدلالة على كافة الأعمال اللازمة للحفاظ على استمرار عمل الأجهزة والمعدات الفنية بصورة صحيحة وصالحة للخدمة وتشمل الصيانة العمليات التالية: *
*‌أـ التفتيش(الفحوصات المختلفة). *
*‌بـ التصليح. *
*‌جـ تجديد العمر. *
*‌دـ التحوير والتحسين. *
*‌هـ الانقاذ. *


*‌أـ التفتيش (الفحوصات المختلفة): *


*هي كل العمليات الاختبارية والفحوصات التي تجري على الاجهزة أو المعدات أو الطائرة ككل للتأكد من أن ذلك الجزء المفتش مطابق من حيث، المظهر الخارجي والمواصفات الفيزياوية والكيمياوية أو الأداء للمواصفات القياسية أو المثبتة من قبل المجهز، ويشمل التفتيش الأعمال التي يقوم بها الأشخاص المعنيين للتأكد من نوعية عمليات الصيانة.*


*‌بـ التصليح: *


*وهي عملية إزالة الأعطال والاضرار الناجمة من الاستخدام أو التأكل أو الكلل وإعادة المادة أو الجزء العاطل إلى الحالة الاعتيادية وذلك بواحدة أو أكثر من العمليات التالية:*
*أولاً: تبديل الأجزاء المتضررة: *
*ثانياً: تحسين حالة الجزء المتضرر وتصليحه بإحدى عمليات (اللحام، التعامل الحراري، انواع الطلاء وصقل السطوح، البرجيم) **أو المعايرة (Adjustment).*


*‌جـ الإنقــاذ: *


*هي عملية الاستفادة من البقايا الصالحة (كتل أو منظومات أو أجزاء) للطائرات المتضررة نتيجة اصطدام أو نزول رديء أو حادث طيران وذلك بفحص وتصليح الأجزاء من الممكن الاستفادة منها وتسقيط المتبقي من الذمة. *


*3 . خطوط الصيانة: *


*لغرض تحقيق كفاءة الأداء إلى جانب الاقتصاد بالجهد البشري بمعدات الإسناد (الأجهزة والفواحص ومحطات الفحص... الخ). وجد نظام تحديد مستويات الصيانة طبقاً لحجم العمل المطلوب خلال استخدام المعدات الجوية وتوسع التخصصات الهندسية ومتطلبات مهارة الأداء . *
*تحدد انواع الصيانة بمقدار تقدم الدولة او الشركة فهناك دول يوجد فيها خطين من خطوط الصيانة هما ( خط الطيران وهو يمثل الخط الاول وورش الصيانة وهو يمثل الخط الثاني ) وفي بعض الدول الاكثر تقدما يوجد خط ثالث وفي الدول المنتجة للطائرات يوجد فيها خط رابع وسناتي على كل مستوى من هذه المستويات : *


*‌أـ الخـط الأول ( خط الطيران ) :*


*وتشمل كافة الأعمال اليومية البسيطة الممكنة التي يقوم بها المهندسون والفنيون في خط الطيران وبالإمكانيات الذاتية المتوفرة ً (تفاتيش الـ25 ساعة و50 ساعة طيران واصلاح الاعطال البسيطة ) والغاية منها المحافظة على صلاحية الطائرات ولا تتطلب هذه العمليات توفر الفواحص المعقدة. *
*ويشمل هذا المستوى من الصيانة تنفيذ أعمال التحضير اليومي للطائرات ومعالجة حالات الخلل والعطل وتحليلها لجعل الطائرة بحالة صالحة مؤهلة لإنجاز مهام الطيران المقررة. تتوفر في هذا الخط خدمات ومعدات أرضية بسيطة ومحدودة نسبياً. *


*‌بـ الخط الثاني:*


*وتشمل الأعمال التي تكون خارج إمكانية خط الطيران والتي يتطلب تنفيذها أجهزة وفواحص وفنين أكثر خبرة كأعمال التفاتيش الدورية *
*( 100، 200 , 300 , 600 , 900 وربما يصل الى 1800 ساعة طيران ) مثلاً كما يتم تنفيذ أعمال قسم من نشرات التحسين *
*في الخط المذكور ومعالجة حالات الخلل والعطل التي تتطلب إمكانات ومهارات فنية تفوق تلك التي لدى الخط الأول ومن الواضح أن مستوى أعمال الصيانة التي تجرى في هذا الخط يتطلب تيسير معدات إسناد أكبر وذات كلف أعلى من الخط الأول وفواحص متطورة . *


*‌جـ الخط الثالث:*


*وهي الأعمال التي تنجز في معامل التصليح المختلفة والتي تكون عادة أوسع واعقد من تلك الأعمال الجارية في الخطين السابقين وتشمل هذه الأعمال تجديد العمر الفني للمعدات*
*وأعمال متخصصة اخرى مثل إنقاذ الطائرات وإجراء التصليح المتوسط للطائرات والمعدات المركبة عليها واعمال المعايرة المتقدمة للمنظومات .*


*‌دـ الخط الرابع:*


*تقع على عاتقه مهام إنجاز التصليح الكبير (العام) بعد انتهاء عمر الخدمة الفني للمعدة الجوية وكذلك أعمال التصليح بمقتضى الحاجة على الطائرات التي تضررت ضرراً كبيراً جراء حوادث الطيران.*
*أن معدات الإسناد التي يتطلبها العمل في الخط المذكور أكثر تعقيداً من تلك التي في الخطوط الأخرى ويدخل ضمنها معدات كشف العيوب ومساند ومحطات الفحص المتطورة تكنلوجيا ... الخ. كما أن المهارات المطلوبة للعمل في هذا الخط تعتبر من أعلى المستويات في الصيانة . *


*4 . مميزات أنظمـــة الصيانة:*


*يجب ان تمتاز انظمة الصيانة بما يلي : *
*‌أـ التخطيط وتهيئة الوسائل الأفضل لتنفيذ مختلف انواع الصيانات. *
*‌بـ الاقتصاد في الوقت وتحقيق الانضباط في نظام العمل. *
*‌جـ تيسر الإمكانية لتحقيق نظام رقابة نوعية أو رقابة ذاتية. *
*‌دـ التقليل من حجم العمل ( رجل – ساعة) في كل مفردة من مفردات أعمال الصيانة باستخدام مفاهيم متطورة أو بطريقة التدقيق التلقائي *
*(Automatic Check).*
*‌هـ الاستخدام الأمثل لمعدات الفحص وأدوات العمل. *
*‌وـ التقليل من صرف المواد بوضع نظام المتابعة وتحليل معدلات الصرف. *
*‌زـ التحسين المستمر لمستوى أداء تلك الأعمال بالرجوع إلى نتائج دراسات *
*تقييم أعمال الصيانة.*


*5 . مهام هيئات الصيانة الجوية وواجبات الأفــراد*


*‌أـ تامين صلاحية الطائرات للعمل في كافة الظروف بهدف تأمين الجدارة الجوية وسلامة الطيران بالاستفادة من الخدمات والإسناد الفني وذلك بإتباع ما يلي : *
*أولاً: إعداد مهندسين لديهم المعرفة الجيدة باستخدام وصيانة الطائرة ومنظوماتها . *
*ثانياً: استخدام قواعد الأدامة بشكل جيد ودقيق في صيانة الطائرات. *
*ثالثاً: رفع المستوى الفني لجميع العاملين على صيانة الطائرة بصورة مستمرة. *
*رابعاً: تدريب الكوادر العاملة على الطائرات على الاستخدام الأمثل للمعدات اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة ورفع مهاراتهم . *
*خامساً: توفير المستلزمات الضرورية لادامة الطيران بما في ذلك الأجهزة والأدوات والمواد الاحتياطية. *
*تهيئة وتحضير الطائرة للطيران: وتشمل عمليات إملاء الخزانات بالوقود وشحن الأوكسجين والسوائل والغازات الأخرى وكذلك تأمين عمل البطاريات والتأكد من سلامة جسم الطائرة وإجراء التدقيقات اللازمة من خلال كوادر الهندسة الجوية المنتشرين في جميع المطارات *


*6 . مهام الافراد في الخطوط المختلفة : *


*‌أـ مهندس خط الطيران : *


*أولاً: التبعة:*
*يخضع فنياً إلى مدير الصيانة .*
*ثانياً: السلطات والصلاحيات : *
*هو القائد لكافة الأفراد الفنيين في خط الطيران وله الصلاحيات التالية: *
*(1) منع تطير الطائرات التي تم تحضيرها خلافاً لشروط الادامة.*
*(2) تدقيق المعلومات الفنية عن الأشخاص الجويين والأرضيين من المهندسين والفنيين ومنع الأشخاص الذين لا تتوفر لديهم المعلومات الفنية لمزاولة أعمالهم بعد إخبار مدير الصيانة عنهم . *


*ثالثاً: الواجبات والمسؤوليــات: *
*(1) ضمان الصلاحية الدائمة لجميع الطائرات وتحضيرها للطيران وادامتها وخزنها بصورة صحيحة اذا دعت الحاجة لذلك . *
*(2) تنظيم خزن المهمات الأرضية والمواد الاحتياطية والمواد العامة وتنظيم استعمالها. *
*(3) ضمان التقيد بتحوطات الأمان وأساليب مكافحة الحرائق. *
*(4) ادامة المعدات والأجهزة والمهمات الأرضية وجعلها صالحة وجاهزة للاستعمال. *
*(5) توفير أدوات العمل والمواد الاحتياطية. *
*(6) معرفة الأجهزة والفواحص وأدوات العمل وترقيمها وحصرها في سجلات خاصة. *
*(7) توفير الكتب اللازمة والمخططات والوثائق الفنية وادامتها. *
*(8) معرفة رصيد الحد الأدنى من المواد الاحتياطية وتقديم طلباتها *
*بالوقت المناسب. *
*(9) معرفة مواصفات الوقود والزيوت والسوائل والغازات المستعملة. *
*(10) تدوين وادامة الوثائق الفنية لسجلات الطائرات والمعدات الملحقة بها. *
*(11) تشخيص وتصليح الأعطال الصعبة والقيام بفحص المحركات على الارض . *
*(12) دراسة وتحليل أسباب عطل الأجهزة الجوية بالتعاون مع الفنيين المختصين وتسجيلها واتخاذ الإجراءات لمنع تكرارها. *
*(13) إنجاز التفاتيش وتدقيق الحالة الفنية للطائرات يوميا وتقدير حالة استعدادها للطيــران. *


*‌بـ مدير القسم في وحدة الصيانة: *


*أولاً: التبعية : *
*يخضع إلى مدير الصيانة . *
*ثانياً: السلطات والصلاحيات : *
*هو المسؤل المباشر عن الأشخاص العاملين في القسم المختص بالمهنة (هياكل، محركات، آلات، كهرباء، لاسلكي، رادار، افيونك ..الخ) وله صلاحية إصدار الأوامر إلى أفراد تخصصه لصيانة الأجهزة التي تعود للتخصص . *
*ثالثاً: الواجبات والمسؤوليـــات: *
*(1) إدارة وتوجيه الأعمال الفنية الخاصة بالتخصص . *
*(2) توقيع الوثائق الفنية الخاصة بإدامة الأجهزة والمعدات *
*ضمن اختصاصه.*
*(3) تدريب المهندسين والفنيين ضمن تخصصه ومعرفة مستوياتهم *
*وكفاءتهم الفنية. *
*(4) تنظيم حساب تكاليف العمل (رجل/ ساعة) بكافة العمليات ضمن اختصاصه وتحليلها لتقليل التكاليف بالوقت والجهد دون الإخلال بالجودة. *
*(5) معرفة كافة أنواع الأجهزة التي ضمن اختصاصه وتهيئة وثائق الادامة اللازمة . *
*(6) معرفة الحالة الفنية لأجهزة ومنظومات الطائرات ضمن اختصاصه. *
*(7) معرفة الحالة الفنية لأجهزة ومعدات المهمات الأرضية والمواد الاحتياطية التي تخص مهنته . *
*(8) معرفة كافة التحسينات الفنية للتخصص وتطبيقها بالوقت المطلوب. *
*(9) فحص وتعيين الحالة النهائية للاجهزة المنزوعة من الطائرة وتصليحا أو خزنها حسب الشروط واتخاذ الاجراء المناسب بصدد الاجهزة التي لا يمكن تصليحا . *
*(10) حساب الصرفيات الحقيقية للمواد الاحتياطية والمواد الأخرى والسيطرة على طلبات المواد الخاصة بمهنته. *
*(11) ادامة وتدقيق صلاحية الفواحص والمختبرات . *
*(12) تحليل الأعطال وتشخيص الأسباب الحقيقية وإنجاز الأفراد حول أسلوب تصحيحها ومنع تكرارها. *


*‌جـ مدير الصيانة: *


*أولاً: التبعية:*
*يخضع إلى مدير المطار .*
*ثانياً: السلطات والصلاحيات :*
*هو القائد لكافة أقسام الصيانة التي تقع تحت إشرافه وله الصلاحيات التالية: *
*(1) تخطيط وتنظيم جميع أعمال الصيانة والاشراف المباشر على تنفيذها . *
*(2) تنظيم الاحتساب الصحيح للمهمات الأرضية والمواد الاحتياطية واستعمالها وادامتها بصورة صحيحة. *
*(3) تنظيم التدريب الفني للأشخاص الفنيين الذين تحت امرته. *
*ثالثاً : الواجبات والمسؤوليات: *
*(1) تنظيم أعمال الادامة حسب تعليمات وكتب الادامة. *
*(2) تنظيم دراسة المهمات الأرضية واستعمالها بصورة صحيحة. *
*(3) تنظيم دراسة وتطبيق أساليب متطورة واعتماد الاقتصاد بالجهد والوقت لإنجاز الأعمال الفنية . *
*(4) تنظيم حساب الصرفيات الحقيقية للمواد الاحتياطية والمواد العامة وتصحيح الطلبات على ضوء ذلك . *
*(5) تنظيم الادامة الصحيحة لكافة الوثائق الفنية المستخدمة في الصيانة *
*(6) تنظيم ومراقبة التدريب الفني وتطوير كافة الأشخاص العاملين في الصيانة . *
*(7) الإشراف على دخول الطائرات للادامة بأوقاتها المحددة في الخطط . *
*(8) تدقيق وتقدير حالة الطائرة الداخلة والخارجة من والى الصيانة والمصادقة على جدارة الطائرة للطيران . *
*(9) تحديد وتسجيل المخالفات الفنية وتعميمها على الخطوط المختلفة لمنع تكرارها . *
*(10) تدقيق رصيد الحد الأدنى للمواد الاحتياطية والمواد العامة وأسلوب خزنها واستعمالها بصورة صحيحة من قبل كافة التخصصات . *
*(11) مراقبة وتدقيق السجلات الفنية والمخطوطات وتنظيم جداول الصيانة والاشراف على اعمال قسم السيطرة الفنية. *
*(12) التقيد ومراقبة كافة تحوطات الأمان العامة والخاصة . *
*(13) الاشراف على سير الاعمال الفنية في خط الطيران وعمل جولات ميدانية للاطلاع المباشر على سير الاعمال *​


*تقبلوا تحياتي*


منقول​


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ 

*


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

زميلي العزيز اولا عليك قراءة الموضوع اولا لتعلم ان عدم معرفة مثل هذه الاساسيات يضر بمعلومات المهندس.


----------



## عماد المشهداني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز محمد زرقة 
لايكفي ان تقول ان الموضوع منقول وانما يجب ان تثبت الرابط الاصلي ( اي المصدر ) وكاتب الموضوع :

*انواع خطوط صيانة الطائرات والمسؤولية الملقاة على كل منها*​


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (26 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
ان اي موضوع ينشر في المنتدى يعد مجهودا(سواءا كان بكتابته او باقتباسه)
ولكل واحد منا ان يختار ما يود قراءته
ولا داعي للهجوم على ناشر الموضوع والاكتفاء بعدم الرد


----------



## yasir altaay (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخ محمد زرقة . . . معلومات قيمة . . . واصل عطاك

تحياتي ألك


----------



## respectively (1 مارس 2012)

,Nike Total 90 Laser2011 Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly Iii Fg White Navy No02011003 CleatsTechnology has played a huge role in the advancement of amateurs in all actions. Pbands are ableer, faster and arguably better than tbeneficiary antecedents. If soccer boots can accord to the assiduity of bigger amateurs, again I’m all for it. And if they can even advice me in my bold,F30i, then they are absolutely accomplishing something appropriate.”A additional commodity that bent my eye accent a agglomeration of absolutely air-conditioned old academy boots. Check out the alternative of angels at Inacmed By &nbirr; Throw aback Boots. The final post is alleged Stomping Gcircuit. This is beneath of an absolute cossack column, and added one congenital on announcementries of area you accept played gcanoeing up. It addressed to me becould cause I anticipation back to the boots I wore as a kid,CTR360 Libretto, boots that coverd Puma Kings(a adopted best) and abounding paffectedness of dejected Lotto’s.


----------

